# 'boy' and 'girl' from Craigslist



## smlcm

AMA Rescue got a tip off that someone was getting rid of an unfixed male and female Maltese on Craigslist. This is the photo from the add. That is a scary prospect for rescuers because they can get into the hands of a puppy mill or backyard breeder - and most likely we would be rescuing these dogs without teeth some years hence, the female having been over bred. I pulled into a strip mall tonight and a car pulled up and the terrified two were handed over. No names for the dogs - just boy and girl. They are sweet and terrified, supposedly 3-years old and have never walked on a leash. I left them at our vet at 10pm tonight and couldn't stay for the exam but the female has either recently had pups or she is pregnant now. Ay yay yay. Edie will update you on the exam results.
I will try to take pictures tomorrow if they are not too freaked out.


----------



## Summergirl73

Bless there sweet little hearts. People are CRAZY and these poor creatures suffer for it .... ugggh. So glad that the fluffs ended up in up in yalls hands ... folks who will love and honor them. Looking forward to hearing how they are doing.


----------



## maggieh

They look like a couple of sweeties! I don't understand how people can be so . . . well, you all know what I mean.

Thank you for getting them into the hands of rescue!


----------



## carley

sooooo glad they are safe!!! 

Hopefully they weren't stolen and then just given away......

Caigs list is an awful place to put living beings, they can also be used as training bait for dog fighting, for live food for snakes, just horrible things.......


----------



## Furbabies mom

carley said:


> sooooo glad they are safe!!!
> 
> Hopefully they weren't stolen and then just given away......
> 
> Caigs list is an awful place to put living beings, they can also be used as training bait for dog fighting, for live food for snakes, just horrible things.......


I know this is true, but so hard to hear! I hope these two sweeties end up in wonderful forever homes! I think I'll call them Jack and Jill!!!!


----------



## maltese#1fan

Those poor babies. I'm so happy they are in safe hands now. Like I've said before, some people should not be allowed to own a fluff.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88

Thank god they are safe now. I just don't understand people its so heartbreaking. Thanks again, for what you do. Please keep us posted on these little angels.


----------



## revakb2

Thank goodness you got them instead of them ending up who knows where. Hopefully, they will now have healthy, happy lives.


----------



## Snowbody

Bron - :ThankYou:thank you so much for rescuing them from who knows what kind of future. It gets me sick to think what could have happened to them. They look so sweet. Keep us up to date on how they're doing, particularly the female with the puppy situation. These people should rot in ****. 
Bron, I gather you're going to scour Craig's List "lost and found Maltese or white dog" nearby where you got them, to see that the dogs weren't stolen or lost and then found and sold by these unscrupulous people.


----------



## babycake7

Glad to know that they are safe and on the pah to their happily-every-after...


----------



## donnad

This makes me so sad and mad...thank you for helping them.


----------



## Nervusrek

I don't want to think about it. I'm just glad you were there!


----------



## Maglily

They are adorable - I don't know what to say. The poor little things being so scared is just awful. Hopefully soon they'll start to feel safe.


----------



## plenty pets 20

These dogs were listed for a number of days on Craigs list, so hopefully anyone looking for their dogs would have found them. We will also have them scanned for a micro chip . We feel they came from a BYB or mill and just being dumped for what ever reason. 
Will keep you all updated.
Thanks to Bron for making the late night run to get these two babies.


----------



## lmillette

I'm so thankful these two babies are safe now!! The situation is such a horrible one. I wish these people weren't able to things like BYB or mills. They should all be shut down and put in jail! There time will come when they have to answer for this! 

Thank you Bron, Edie, and AMA for helping these sweet babies. I honestly can't express how much I respect all of you and how thankful I am to everyone for saving angels such as these two's. Keep us posted on how they are doing.


----------



## hoaloha

Oh my  thank you SOOO much for rescuing these poor pups. I hope they find their forever homes soon.


----------



## SammieMom

carley said:


> sooooo glad they are safe!!!
> 
> Hopefully they weren't stolen and then just given away......
> 
> Caigs list is an awful place to put living beings, they can also be used as training bait for dog fighting, for live food for snakes, just horrible things.......


There are some really SICK people in this world!! Its so hard to hear this. :angry: 

Thankfully, someone saved these two. :aktion033:


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Oh so happy you were able to get them! It wouldn't surprise me if they are littermates or very closely related. Let's hope her days of puppies are behind her and thank you so much for getting these two!


----------



## plenty pets 20

I checked on them this morning and the female is lactating and most likely had puppies. We are having her checked to be sure she isnt still pregnant before being spayed. The fact that she probably had a litter of pups, pretty much confirms that they are from a BYB and being dumped, in my opinion.


----------



## Patsy Heck

Dumping these two sweethearts is discusting. You guys are truly saints!


----------



## mysugarbears

So happy to know that they are safe and sound now and will eventually go to a wonderful furever home. Thank you Bron for saiving these precious babies.


----------



## Canada

Poor little sweeties! 
So glad they are going to be safe now!


----------



## smlcm

There was help from numerous sources. Our newest member Lindsay was advocating from the other coast. An anonymous donor stepped in. Was just at the vet and they were fixed this morning. She had no puppies in her but she had the nastiest, botched caesarian scar running down her tummy and her uterus was adhered to another organ (can't remember which.) So the woman that dumped them is now selling the pups on craigslist as she has all the others or perhaps to a pet store. Perhaps the caesarian was such a hassle that she lost her profit on the last litter and wants rid of the 'breeders.' These were definitely her dogs. Please weigh in on why the males tongue protrudes through the front of his mouth. He has all his teeth and they looked good. I read up on it and it could be neurological - a bump to the head can cause it. Does anyone know anything about this? I will ask the vet to do a neurological exam when he wakes up. Thoughts?


----------



## Snowbody

You don't want to know my thoughts, Bron. :angry::exploding:

Sorry - have no idea about the tongue issue but all i can think of is how this little girl suffered with the c-section. Have you seen them advertise the puppies?


----------



## Zoe's Mom88

This really is infuriating.....OMG. Thanks Bron for being so special you really are super woman!!


----------



## LuvMyBoys

smlcm said:


> There was help from numerous sources. Our newest member Lindsay was advocating from the other coast. An anonymous donor stepped in. Was just at the vet and they were fixed this morning. She had no puppies in her but she had the nastiest, botched caesarian scar running down her tummy and her uterus was adhered to another organ (can't remember which.) So the woman that dumped them is now selling the pups on craigslist as she has all the others or perhaps to a pet store. Perhaps the caesarian was such a hassle that she lost her profit on the last litter and wants rid of the 'breeders.' These were definitely her dogs. *Please weigh in on why the males tongue protrudes through the front of his mouth. He has all his teeth and they looked good. I read up on it and it could be neurological* - a bump to the head can cause it. Does anyone know anything about this? I will ask the vet to do a neurological exam when he wakes up. Thoughts?


My two cents, when we took Alvin to the veterinary neurologist last year, he told us that his tongue always being out of his mouth (with full front teeth) was sign of neurological problems. He started walking in cirlcles not too long after that and that was definitely neurological.


----------



## smlcm

LuvMyBoys said:


> My two cents, when we took Alvin to the veterinary neurologist last year, he told us that his tongue always being out of his mouth (with full front teeth) was sign of neurological problems. He started walking in cirlcles not too long after that and that was definitely neurological.


Hmmmm. How is Alvin doing now?


----------



## LuvMyBoys

I knew that was the next question...Alvin went to the bridge last August after 9 months of steadily declining health. We never knew exactly what was wrong. Tested negative twice for Cushings. He started siezing, laying in his own urine, disoriented, walking in circles and when he started splaying out frequently we knew it was time. All the vets (5 in total) thought was neurological, either tumor or stroke but without an MRI couldn't be sure. We opted not to put him thru the MRI. He was 11.5 when this started and 12 when he went to the bridge.

Sorry, not much help, I know. But here he is, my little sweetheart.


----------



## pammy4501

Oh Laura, your Alvin was such a sweet thing. I sure hope that this little male doesn't have a neurologic disorder since he has clearly been used for breeding purposes. Glad they are both in good hands now though.


----------



## smlcm

LuvMyBoys said:


> I knew that was the next question...Alvin went to the bridge last August after 9 months of steadily declining health.
> Sorry, not much help, I know. But here he is, my little sweetheart.
> 
> Sweet little Alvin. I'm so sorry for your loss. It's so difficult when a neurological problem arises and there seem to be no answers.


----------



## CorkieYorkie

Thank you so much for saving them!!! 

The thought of this horrible person dumping these pups and then selling the litter is more than infuriating... I wish there was more that we could do to stop this or make it illegal to sell animals on CL altogether....

Also, Alvin is so adorable... so sorry to hear that you and him went through all of that


----------



## gopotsgo

OMG Bron, I just got home from work and was going to email you to see what the status was on these two and then I checked SM. Let me know what I can do to help.

Gigi


----------



## lmillette

smlcm said:


> There was help from numerous sources. Our newest member Lindsay was advocating from the other coast. An anonymous donor stepped in. Was just at the vet and they were fixed this morning. She had no puppies in her but she had the nastiest, botched caesarian scar running down her tummy and her uterus was adhered to another organ (can't remember which.) So the woman that dumped them is now selling the pups on craigslist as she has all the others or perhaps to a pet store. Perhaps the caesarian was such a hassle that she lost her profit on the last litter and wants rid of the 'breeders.' These were definitely her dogs. Please weigh in on why the males tongue protrudes through the front of his mouth. He has all his teeth and they looked good. I read up on it and it could be neurological - a bump to the head can cause it. Does anyone know anything about this? I will ask the vet to do a neurological exam when he wakes up. Thoughts?


I wish she was shut down!!! How she treated these little angels should be a crime!!! The poor little girl has probably endured so much with this litter and caesarian that doesn't sound like was good!! The whole thing makes me so mad. :angry: I wonder what happened to the poor litter... 



LuvMyBoys said:


> I knew that was the next question...Alvin went to the bridge last August after 9 months of steadily declining health. We never knew exactly what was wrong. Tested negative twice for Cushings. He started siezing, laying in his own urine, disoriented, walking in circles and when he started splaying out frequently we knew it was time. All the vets (5 in total) thought was neurological, either tumor or stroke but without an MRI couldn't be sure. We opted not to put him thru the MRI. He was 11.5 when this started and 12 when he went to the bridge.
> 
> Sorry, not much help, I know. But here he is, my little sweetheart.


Oh Laura, I'm so sorry for your loss. Alvin is such a precious angel. :innocent: :wub:



smlcm said:


> LuvMyBoys said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew that was the next question...Alvin went to the bridge last August after 9 months of steadily declining health.
> Sorry, not much help, I know. But here he is, my little sweetheart.
> 
> Sweet little Alvin. I'm so sorry for your loss. It's so difficult when a neurological problem arises and there seem to be no answers.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it isn't neurological. That makes me think of the rescue Matilda... :crying 2:
> 
> Keep us posted!
Click to expand...


----------



## SammieMom

LuvMyBoys said:


> I knew that was the next question...Alvin went to the bridge last August after 9 months of steadily declining health. We never knew exactly what was wrong. Tested negative twice for Cushings. He started siezing, laying in his own urine, disoriented, walking in circles and when he started splaying out frequently we knew it was time. All the vets (5 in total) thought was neurological, either tumor or stroke but without an MRI couldn't be sure. We opted not to put him thru the MRI. He was 11.5 when this started and 12 when he went to the bridge.
> 
> Sorry, not much help, I know. But here he is, my little sweetheart.


Laura,
Alvin was so sweet. 
hugs


----------



## lmillette

I received this article yesterday and it does give a little hope for the future!! :aktion033: :aktion033: Especially for pooches like these two who have been through so much!! 

Pet News and Views

*Humane Malls of America*

By Guest Blogger Jennifer Peterson for *Pet News and Views*
You would think in 2012 it would be a no-brainer for shopping centers across the country to stop leasing space to pet stores that sell puppies. After all, the evidence is in. We now know that most dogs sold in pet stores (and over the internet) come from horrific puppy mills. I wanted to find a solution; so last month I started a web-based campaign to celebrate properties leasing to companies in the U.S. that have taken the humane pledge, and to call out those who refuse to do so.
 Jen with her rescue dog, Frida.


Last year, I had the privilege of working with the Macerich Company and their Executive Vice President Randy Brant in helping transition all of their 75 malls to humane models. What that means is they will no longer lease space or renew the lease of any pet store that does not get its dogs solely from local shelters, humane societies, or 501c3 Rescues. Macerich then took their groundbreaking announcement one *step* further by saying they also intend to put pet adoption centers in all their malls. Plus, I am happy to report, that as of this writing, one such adoption center in Los Angeles, *L.A. Love and Leashes*, has saved over 160 lives and is the talk of the town! *Continue reading Humane Malls of America*
*ShareThis*


----------



## SammieMom

Oh, I just want to scream!! :exploding: thinking of this piece of trash selling those pups on CL after dumping her breeders. And what she put that little girl through. :smcry: And full well knowing they are sick. Is there anyway to intervene on CL and stop her. I know, no laws broken and all. Sorry, I'm just so mad. 

However you were able to save them last night, god bless you and thank you for all the updates ladies on these precious babies. 
hugs


----------



## SammieMom

Thanks Lindsay for your post. Praying for the day this will end. 
Hugs


----------



## lmillette

SammieMom said:


> Thanks Lindsay for your post. Praying for the day this will end.
> Hugs


It was such a wonderful article and thought it would be wonderful to share. And when the day comes when there are no BYB, Pet Stores, or Mills we will celebrate together!!!


----------



## gopotsgo

SammieMom said:


> Oh, I just want to scream!! :exploding: thinking of this piece of trash selling those pups on CL after dumping her breeders. And what she put that little girl through. :smcry: And full well knowing they are sick. Is there anyway to intervene on CL and stop her. I know, no laws broken and all. Sorry, I'm just so mad.
> 
> However you were able to save them last night, god bless you and thank you for all the updates ladies on these precious babies.
> hugs


You can "flag" a post on CL if you find it violates their rules. If a post is flagged enough times CL removes it. CL will not accept post "selling" animals, only "rehoming" them. But we all know that people abuse that and just say they are rehoming instead of selling. Many people, myself included, flag a post if we believe they are selling, i.e., BYB. I flagged this post as well. I wonder if CL can be convinced to add another rule to their list, that any dog over the age of 6m posted for "rehoming" need to be altered. It might help to stop the abuse. Perhaps an SM member with some time can research that and start a campaign.


----------



## lmillette

gopotsgo said:


> You can "flag" a post on CL if you find it violates their rules. If a post is flagged enough times CL removes it. CL will not accept post "selling" animals, only "rehoming" them. But we all know that people abuse that and just say they are rehoming instead of selling. Many people, myself included, flag a post if we believe they are selling, i.e., BYB. I flagged this post as well. I wonder if CL can be convinced to add another rule to their list, that any dog over the age of 6m posted for "rehoming" need to be altered. It might help to stop the abuse. Perhaps an SM member with some time can research that and start a campaign.


That's a great thought and idea Gigi!! Things need to change majorly!!!


----------



## mysugarbears

gopotsgo said:


> You can "flag" a post on CL if you find it violates their rules. If a post is flagged enough times CL removes it. CL will not accept post "selling" animals, only "rehoming" them. But we all know that people abuse that and just say they are rehoming instead of selling. Many people, myself included, flag a post if we believe they are selling, i.e., BYB. I flagged this post as well. I wonder if CL can be convinced to add another rule to their list, that any dog over the age of 6m posted for "rehoming" need to be altered. It might help to stop the abuse. Perhaps an SM member with some time can research that and start a campaign.




Gigi could you give me the link so that i can go flag the post, i'm not sure were to go.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88

I just searched CL (California) and couldn't believe how many BYB's there are. These people are giving pups up at 5 & 6 weeks of age. It appears that when you place your add all you have to do is say its a rehoming fee as you know it is prohibited to sell animals on CL. I flagged so many adds but seriously doubt anything will be done. I did not see these two precious babies advertised....I did look through May 4th. Whoever posted the add could have removed it.

I just wish that something could be done to eliminate and cut down on this sad mistreatment of so many innocent dogs. It makes me soooo mad. :angry:

I do hope these poor babies that were rescued have a chance at living life.


----------



## smlcm

You will not believe what Edie and have found out about the 'breeder' who dumped 'boy and girl.' A friend to Maltese rescue is fluent in Vietnamese and she called the woman today to ask if she had any puppies for sale. Turns out she has a Maltese female, a Yorkie, and Pom Maltese mix and she wants 900 each. I don't know if I can stand too much more. This woman pulled those two dogs out of the crate last night like they were chickens at a market. I just don't see and end.


----------



## michellerobison

OMG just when you think it couldn't get any worse!
Just think if you hadn't found out about these two angels...what could have happened....


----------



## michellerobison

LuvMyBoys said:


> I knew that was the next question...Alvin went to the bridge last August after 9 months of steadily declining health. We never knew exactly what was wrong. Tested negative twice for Cushings. He started siezing, laying in his own urine, disoriented, walking in circles and when he started splaying out frequently we knew it was time. All the vets (5 in total) thought was neurological, either tumor or stroke but without an MRI couldn't be sure. We opted not to put him thru the MRI. He was 11.5 when this started and 12 when he went to the bridge.
> 
> Sorry, not much help, I know. But here he is, my little sweetheart.



What a precious little boy,I'm so sorry for your loss of this little angel...


----------



## SammieMom

gopotsgo said:


> You can "flag" a post on CL if you find it violates their rules. If a post is flagged enough times CL removes it. CL will not accept post "selling" animals, only "rehoming" them. But we all know that people abuse that and just say they are rehoming instead of selling. Many people, myself included, flag a post if we believe they are selling, i.e., BYB. I flagged this post as well. I wonder if CL can be convinced to add another rule to their list, that any dog over the age of 6m posted for "rehoming" need to be altered. It might help to stop the abuse. Perhaps an SM member with some time can research that and start a campaign.



Thanks Gigi. Sounds like there are a lot of ads from below posters.


----------



## lmillette

smlcm said:


> You will not believe what Edie and have found out about the 'breeder' who dumped 'boy and girl.' A friend to Maltese rescue is fluent in Vietnamese and she called the woman today to ask if she had any puppies for sale. Turns out she has a Maltese female, a Yorkie, and Pom Maltese mix and she wants 900 each. I don't know if I can stand too much more. This woman pulled those two dogs out of the crate last night like they were chickens at a market. I just don't see and end.


It is absolutely disgusting!!!! Isn't there anything we can do to shut her down?? And there is some huge hole in the law if she is technically not breaking any laws with treating these poor animals this way!!!!! Laws NEED to be CHANGED!


----------



## SammieMom

smlcm said:


> You will not believe what Edie and have found out about the 'breeder' who dumped 'boy and girl.' A friend to Maltese rescue is fluent in Vietnamese and she called the woman today to ask if she had any puppies for sale. Turns out she has a Maltese female, a Yorkie, and Pom Maltese mix and she wants 900 each. I don't know if I can stand too much more. This woman pulled those two dogs out of the crate last night like they were chickens at a market. I just don't see and end.


Yep, a piece scum broker / Or byb playing her heartless role in this network of low life's. :angry: plus the del person other night. They too lazy to get real job so they live off innocent dogs.

*i am not sure who the person in car at note was. Good or bad guy.


----------



## edelweiss

I went through Orange Co. CL & flagged a number of cases---HOWEVER, the rules specifically say that "small" rehoming fees are allowed (I know this means getting around selling animals!) I tried to send CL a note but I am out of the US which means my complaint would go locally---which would do NO EARTHLY GOOD---no one in Greece would care. 
So, it is up to those of you living stateside to get on your horses & make some large galloping sounds---try to figure out how to stop this. Let's turn all of this anger into something positive for these unfortunate victims of abuse!


----------



## LuvMyBoys

This makes me sick to my stomach, literally. I think I need to go vomit. How can people treat living creatures like this? Am I missing something or are they missing something? How can you see those big brown eyes, and hear those little whimpers and continue to abuse them? What goes on in people's heads? I don't feel strongly about many things, not into politics or religious discussions, but I want to scream from the rooftops about this. Okay, now I am crying...and I'm at work. Let me go to the restroom and puke and fix my makeup, sorry for the rant.

And I don't want to hijack this very important thread, but I wanted to say thank you to all of you for the condolences about my little Alvin. I miss him everyday. We say goodnight to him and blow him a kiss in the back yard under the trees every night.


----------



## SammieMom

Oh Laura, don't feel bad about posting how you feel. It helps to get it out. We all have done the rant. It's so sad and far reaching. It's the hopelessness that hurts. But imagine if there were no rescuers. I'm holding on to that. 
Hugs sweetie!!


----------



## StevieB

The only way to stop the BYB scum is to keep shouting from the rooftops how NOT to get a puppy, educating the public. I think I've been too nice about. My neighbor recently bought a boxer/lab mix puppy off of craigslist even though for months I'd been sending her boxer rescues that were available. I told her if she really wanted a puppy to only go to a reputable breeder, guess I needed to be more specific. I looked at our Craigslist ads last night, for all the puppies that have a "rehoming fee". What a joke. It's disgusting.


----------



## SammieMom

Stevie
There are people that I've tried to educate too and they still went newspaper ads and Internet sites. Then they avoided telling me. Some people get it in their mind they want a pup NOW and nothing can change it. I told them how they will be part of the problem. Bottom line, if they are given the facts, and proceed down this road then they just don't care, IMHO.


----------



## StevieB

Is there someone on here who is a good writer/story teller with a blog that could tell this seedy story? Then we could all post a link on our Facebook pages.


----------



## lmillette

StevieB said:


> Is there someone on here who is a good writer/story teller with a blog that could tell this seedy story? Then we could all post a link on our Facebook pages.


Celeta, do you mean the story of these two pooches who were just rescued or another story?


----------



## allheart

LuvMyBoys said:


> I knew that was the next question...Alvin went to the bridge last August after 9 months of steadily declining health. We never knew exactly what was wrong. Tested negative twice for Cushings. He started siezing, laying in his own urine, disoriented, walking in circles and when he started splaying out frequently we knew it was time. All the vets (5 in total) thought was neurological, either tumor or stroke but without an MRI couldn't be sure. We opted not to put him thru the MRI. He was 11.5 when this started and 12 when he went to the bridge.
> 
> Sorry, not much help, I know. But here he is, my little sweetheart.


 
Oh my precious Laura, I am so sorry about Alvin. All love and hugs the world. Bless you.

And the two angels, and there maybe 3, who saved the darling boy and girl, bless you. They have the sweetest faces.

Can I ask a question? Does this not fall under animal/abuse or neglect? Am I that much out of touch with reality? I know if you bring one chlild to the hospital, even with one bruise, the call the authorities, immedialty. Guess that doens't apply yet, to vulnerable animals. Sound like the "owner" did her own C section. Oh Lord.

Thank you so much for these precious two, and the tongue hanging out, perhaps could be nuerlogical. but maybe not, maybe there are meds for this little guy. Gosh they are so darling. 

Thank you angels once again.


----------



## StevieB

lmillette said:


> Celeta, do you mean the story of these two pooches who were just rescued or another story?


I was thinking this story, just how Bron said she drove up after dark, the lady grabbed the dogs out of the crate like they were chickens and handed them over. Etc. Then their condition, the bad c-section, how scared they are, the female had recently had puppies, etc. I'm just picturing it as such a seedy scene, maybe if someone could tell the story and we shared it folks would understand that this is the kind of crap that goes on behind the scenes with the craigslist / ebay puppies and buyer beware.


----------



## smlcm

People want what they want. My husband's assistant knows what we go through with rescue and he has been in our home with all the rescues. His sister is a trainer of service dogs. Recently my husband asked if he could lend one of our pet carriers to his assistant and I said 'sure.' Then I found out that my carrier that I use for rescuing dogs was used to pick up a bulldog puppy from interstate - the assistant flew to another state for a bulldog puppy he saw on the internet. I'm pretty hardline I know but I see the worst. I was so mad and ended up having a big row with my husband. I just felt like it was such a slap in the face. I kept saying 'my carrier' the very carrier that took Matilda from the shelter with her head tilt and brain tumor. I felt like it was soiled. I know it sounds extreme but all this abuse and cruelty and neglect has made me extreme and there is not going back. You can't say that you love dogs and contribute to their suffering. You love your dog but you don't love dogs.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88

smlcm said:


> People want what they want. My husband's assistant knows what we go through with rescue and he has been in our home with all the rescues. His sister is a trainer of service dogs. Recently my husband asked if he could lend one of our pet carriers to his assistant and I said 'sure.' Then I found out that my carrier that I use for rescuing dogs was used to pick up a bulldog puppy from interstate - the assistant flew to another state for a bulldog puppy he saw on the internet. I'm pretty hardline I know but I see the worst. I was so mad and ended up having a big row with my husband. I just felt like it was such a slap in the face. I kept saying 'my carrier' the very carrier that took Matilda from the shelter with her head tilt and brain tumor. I felt like it was soiled. I know it sounds extreme but all this abuse and cruelty and neglect has made me extreme and there is not going back. You can't say that you love dogs and contribute to their suffering. You love your dog but you don't love dogs.


I agree with you 100%. Your right because if anyone knows first hand its you with all you do and have experienced. I would have felt the same way. 

I scoured CL (California) and flagged so many obvious BYB's last night and this morning. I couldn't believe how many there were. As long as the person puts rehome in their ad...it appears to be ok. I also did CL for New York and there were very few. For some reason Cali has so much more. I hate to say it but I don't think this will ever end. The laws are not tough enough for people who abuse animals. It's so sickening. :angry:


----------



## SammieMom

smlcm said:


> People want what they want. My husband's assistant knows what we go through with rescue and he has been in our home with all the rescues. His sister is a trainer of service dogs. Recently my husband asked if he could lend one of our pet carriers to his assistant and I said 'sure.' Then I found out that my carrier that I use for rescuing dogs was used to pick up a bulldog puppy from interstate - the assistant flew to another state for a bulldog puppy he saw on the internet. I'm pretty hardline I know but I see the worst. I was so mad and ended up having a big row with my husband. I just felt like it was such a slap in the face. I kept saying 'my carrier' the very carrier that took Matilda from the shelter with her head tilt and brain tumor. I felt like it was soiled. I know it sounds extreme but all this abuse and cruelty and neglect has made me extreme and there is not going back. You can't say that you love dogs and contribute to their suffering. You love your dog but you don't love dogs.


Bron, I'd been :smmadder: as &#% ALSO!!!!

:ThankYou:for all you do!


----------



## lmillette

smlcm said:


> People want what they want. My husband's assistant knows what we go through with rescue and he has been in our home with all the rescues. His sister is a trainer of service dogs. Recently my husband asked if he could lend one of our pet carriers to his assistant and I said 'sure.' Then I found out that my carrier that I use for rescuing dogs was used to pick up a bulldog puppy from interstate - the assistant flew to another state for a bulldog puppy he saw on the internet. I'm pretty hardline I know but I see the worst. I was so mad and ended up having a big row with my husband. I just felt like it was such a slap in the face. I kept saying 'my carrier' the very carrier that took Matilda from the shelter with her head tilt and brain tumor. I felt like it was soiled. I know it sounds extreme but all this abuse and cruelty and neglect has made me extreme and there is not going back. You can't say that you love dogs and contribute to their suffering. You love your dog but you don't love dogs.


I can't blame you for getting so upset. And your poor husband probably didn't understand why you were getting so upset with him I'm guessing...

Just the mention of angel Matilda brings tears to my tears... I don't think I will ever recover or get over her... 

Any update on these two babies?


----------



## Snowbody

smlcm said:


> People want what they want. My husband's assistant knows what we go through with rescue and he has been in our home with all the rescues. His sister is a trainer of service dogs. Recently my husband asked if he could lend one of our pet carriers to his assistant and I said 'sure.' Then I found out that my carrier that I use for rescuing dogs was used to pick up a bulldog puppy from interstate - the assistant flew to another state for a bulldog puppy he saw on the internet. I'm pretty hardline I know but I see the worst. I was so mad and ended up having a big row with my husband. *I just felt like it was such a slap in the face*. I kept saying 'my carrier' the very carrier that took Matilda from the shelter with her head tilt and brain tumor. I felt like it was soiled. I know it sounds extreme but all this abuse and cruelty and neglect has made me extreme and there is not going back.* You can't say that you love dogs and contribute to their suffering. You love your dog but you don't love dogs.*


I don't blame you for feeling this way, Bron. We talk ourselves blue in the face and then people do the opposite. :angry: It feels like we're pushing an enormous bolder up the side of a skyscraper. :huh:


----------



## gopotsgo

mysugarbears said:


> Gigi could you give me the link so that i can go flag the post, i'm not sure were to go.


Debbie,
The post regarding the "boy and girl" has already been taken down, whether from people flagging or because "the lady" (and I use that term very loosely) took it down because she no longer has the dogs. However, should you wish to join the ranks of those that flag what is clearly a BYB's post, we would welcome you. When you see a post that looks like a BYB, look at the right upper hand corner, you will see how to flag. I hope that someone has the time to find out how we can ask CL to change their rules, not only for neutering/spaying any dogs older than 6 months prior to adopting out, as I suggested before, but also perhaps to actually put a limit on "adoption fees". We all know that the BYB is motivated by greed, if CL would make it a rule to limit adoption fees to say $20, unless they are a nonprofit rescue, then I would guarantee that BYB would no longer post there and perhaps get out of the business all together. I think that even irresponsible people who don't "get around" to fixing their pets would think twice because it would just be too much trouble.


----------



## Snowbody

gopotsgo said:


> Debbie,
> The post regarding the "boy and girl" has already been taken down, whether from people flagging or because "the lady" (and I use that term very loosely) took it down because she no longer has the dogs. However, should you wish to join the ranks of those that flag what is clearly a BYB's post, we would welcome you. When you see a post that looks like a BYB, look at the right upper hand corner, you will see how to flag. I hope that someone has the time to find out how we can ask CL to change their rules, not only for neutering/spaying any dogs older than 6 months prior to adopting out, as I suggested before, but also perhaps to actually put a limit on "adoption fees". We all know that the BYB is motivated by greed, if CL would make it a rule to limit adoption fees to say $20, unless they are a nonprofit rescue, then I would guarantee that BYB would no longer post there and perhaps get out of the business all together. I think that even irresponsible people who don't "get around" to fixing their pets would think twice because it would just be too much trouble.


:ThankYou: I'll be flagging NYC area too though read there aren't that many postings here.


----------



## ckanen2n

A TV documentary would help. I remember the TV story about Burlington Coat Factory using dog fur on parka collars and the film showed the cruel way the dogs are killed. I had to look away - and have never been able to walk in BCF since then!


----------



## smlcm

I am going to visit them soon.


----------



## michellerobison

ckanen2n said:


> A TV documentary would help. I remember the TV story about Burlington Coat Factory using dog fur on parka collars and the film showed the cruel way the dogs are killed. I had to look away - and have never been able to walk in BCF since then!


I think there was some exposee about Uggs being made in China from dog fur too. Sad, so unbelieveably sad.


----------



## michellerobison

smlcm said:


> People want what they want. My husband's assistant knows what we go through with rescue and he has been in our home with all the rescues. His sister is a trainer of service dogs. Recently my husband asked if he could lend one of our pet carriers to his assistant and I said 'sure.' Then I found out that my carrier that I use for rescuing dogs was used to pick up a bulldog puppy from interstate - the assistant flew to another state for a bulldog puppy he saw on the internet. I'm pretty hardline I know but I see the worst. I was so mad and ended up having a big row with my husband. I just felt like it was such a slap in the face. I kept saying 'my carrier' the very carrier that took Matilda from the shelter with her head tilt and brain tumor. I felt like it was soiled. I know it sounds extreme but all this abuse and cruelty and neglect has made me extreme and there is not going back. You can't say that you love dogs and contribute to their suffering. You love your dog but you don't love dogs.



I'd been livid too, especially him knowing about rescue....Like he couldn't have rescued a bulldog instead?

It's not extreme at all. It was just plain insensative of him PERIOD! I see puppies in stores, OMD they're cute and I want to hold one ,but instead I ask where they come from, get the standard BS (local breeders) and I tell them about puppy mills. Some people just don't care,about as much as someone on a poultry farm doesn't feel anything for the poor chickens...

Like a woman I know, she wants Uggs, can't afford them so she will get the ones from China..made from dogs! She wants what she wants....


----------



## CorkieYorkie

The more I learn about puppy mills and animal hoarders, the less faith I have in humanity... these people are on the same level as serial killers and murderers... it's no coincidence that serial killers start out by torturing animals... they have no regard for human or animal life.

People are just inherently evil... even if they don't realize that what they're doing is cruel and evil. And then there are the majority of people: the ones who just don't care; who will turn a blind eye... think of all the people outside the concentration camps who said nothing...

People would rather live in denial or oblivion than face the harsh reality of the truth of where their cute puppy actually came from... and almost as bad are the people who foolishly believe that if they don't save this puppy, then who will? It just continues the cycle...

But I can't end on a bad, pessimistic note... there are the few people out there like us who share our views and passion for changing how people acquire pets and all we can do is continue the fight and spread the word in hoping things will change someday...


----------

